# Is it ok to mix G11 and G12 coolants?



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

I switched my temperature sender last night and lost a bit of fluid (forgot the O-ring







) anyway I would say maybe a pint or so...The question is does anyone know if it's ok to add G11 collant to my G12 (a friend has extra G11) or should I just top it off with water? Coolant is low enough the light came on but not too low cause I can still see it in the overflow resivior. PLEASE DONT JUST SAY "DONT DO IT" have some reason to back it up. TIA


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Is it ok to mix G11 and G12 coolants? (turbott920)*

just buy the stuff that mixes with all colors all kinds of coolant. 
oh and

dont do it


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Is it ok to mix G11 and G12 coolants? (turbott920)*

just add distilled water. Think the only thing that can be mixed with g12 is g12+


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Is it ok to mix G11 and G12 coolants? (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_just buy the stuff that mixes with all colors all kinds of coolant. 

That is for the domestic coolants.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Is it ok to mix G11 and G12 coolants? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_just add distilled water. Think the only thing that can be mixed with g12 is g12+

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I know I used to top off my coolant with water in my old Blazer with no ill effects and figured there shouldn't be any difference here but wanted a second opinion. Thanks guys


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

No you cant mix other stuff with it......G12 only with g12...or watch your cooling system gum up like crazy.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

If you don't have G12 to use, substitute distilled water like already said above. * Period *


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vwglinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwglinut* »_If you don't have G12 to use, substitute distilled water like already said above. * Period *









or Urine


----------



## heinzboy57 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

What are the color differences between the two?
G12 is pink?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (heinzboy57)*

g12+ is purple


















_Modified by cincyTT at 6:01 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

you can just order up a bottle of some pentossin
or drop by your dealer and maybe they'll just help a brutha out.
....I have bottles of this stuff.... you're not near ny are you?
edit.... nope.


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_No you cant mix other stuff with it......G12 only with g12...or watch your cooling system gum up like crazy.

G12+ was designed to be compatible with G11 & G12. You can not mix G11 & G12.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubTales)*

ok, so you're telling me that this stuff, which states you can mix it up.... is wrong?








" Prestone Extended Life Antifreeze/Coolant is compatible with ANY antifreeze/ coolant – regardless of color – for use in ALL makes and models of cars and light duty trucks. This patented formula provides a high degree of performance durability and carefully balanced protection against temperature extremes and rust corrosion of all cooling system metals, including aluminum. "

and let me remind you that I understand that this thread is for mixing G12 and G11, I am just asking to see if I did something stupid

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 2:17 PM 6-14-2008_


_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 2:21 PM 6-14-2008_


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_ok, so you're telling me that this stuff, which states you can mix it up.... is wrong?








" Prestone Extended Life Antifreeze/Coolant is compatible with ANY antifreeze/ coolant – regardless of color – for use in ALL makes and models of cars and light duty trucks. This patented formula provides a high degree of performance durability and carefully balanced protection against temperature extremes and rust corrosion of all cooling system metals, including aluminum. "

and let me remind you that I understand that this thread is for mixing G12 and G11, I am just asking to see if I did something stupid

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 2:17 PM 6-14-2008_

_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 2:21 PM 6-14-2008_

yes you did something stupid, why would you follow directions on a non OEM coolant, and go against the directions that are stated for the OEM coolant and the owners manual. I suggest you drain it all out, flush with distilled water and refill with G12 and distilled water ONLY


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

but i've driven like 2000 miles since then without a problem... how soon would i notice an issue? why would they make a bold statement like that without a proof?


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_but i've driven like 2000 miles since then without a problem... how soon would i notice an issue? why would they make a bold statement like that without a proof? 

Uh oh...


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

All audi's fluids are special and designed for the specific application... you want proof? come take a look at my Audi GT that I started taking the radiator off today, it is supposed to use G11 but the previous owner had been using that prestone stuff and its just a gummy mess and over heats like crazy from being so stopped up.


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_ok, so you're telling me that this stuff, which states you can mix it up.... is wrong?
" Prestone Extended Life Antifreeze/Coolant is compatible with ANY antifreeze/ coolant – regardless of color – for use in ALL makes and models of cars and light duty trucks. This patented formula provides a high degree of performance durability and carefully balanced protection against temperature extremes and rust corrosion of all cooling system metals, including aluminum. "

and let me remind you that I understand that this thread is for mixing G12 and G11, I am just asking to see if I did something stupid

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 2:17 PM 6-14-2008_

_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 2:21 PM 6-14-2008_


Yes, do not mix that with VAG coolant. There is a class-action lawsuit against GM, Texaco-Havoline,etc. by owners of GM products who have had coolant turn to sludge & cause lots of headaches & repair bills. GM claims it's the coolants fault. T/H claims it's because GM was told it's designed for a closed system & they used an open one causing contamination. I have seen gelification of coolant in both open & closed systems, & in non-GM vehicles. What was not brought up in the case was mixing different coolants together, which would have let all parties off the hook at the expense of the consumer. FWIW, the stickers under the hoods of the vehicles with "lifetime" coolant has gone from lifetime, to 100,000 miles, to 80,000, to 70,000 to 50,000, etc.


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_but i've driven like 2000 miles since then without a problem... how soon would i notice an issue? why would they make a bold statement like that without a proof? 

Mixing Dex-Cool with Prestone (let's call it non-Dex-Cool to cover Peak & other of the same type) will result in gelification. Gelified coolant looks like brown tapioca pudding. It does not flow well & clogs things.


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_All audi's fluids are special and designed for the specific application... you want proof? come take a look at my Audi GT that I started taking the radiator off today, it is supposed to use G11 but the previous owner had been using that prestone stuff and its just a gummy mess and over heats like crazy from being so stopped up.

I saw a Ford Taurus that specified 52,000 miles for the 1st change interval on coolant, & oddly enough, every 30,000 miles after that. At 47-48,000 miles the coolant had turned in to a brown sludge. The engine block had to be flushed, & all components replaced (radiator, heater core, heater control valves, water pump, thermostat, hoses, etc.). Ford denied warranty based on negligence, even though the owner never touched anything under the hood.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (DubTales)*

soooooooooo
i am about to buy some G12 from ECS tuning ... 1.5 liters @ 9.95.
how many bottles do I need?


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

Total capacity is 5.3 liters. If you go with the typical 50/50 with distilled water, you will need 2.65 liters (2 bottles).
The question is; how will you drain all the coolant to ensure removal of the bad stuff? Remove the resevoir cap and draining from the radiator will remove less than 2 liters. 5 or more liters will come out if you remove the thermostat, water pump, or turbo coolant hose. You need a full flush to be sure.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_Total capacity is 5.3 liters. If you go with the typical 50/50 with distilled water, you will need 2.65 liters (2 bottles).
The question is; how will you drain all the coolant to ensure removal of the bad stuff? Remove the resevoir cap and draining from the radiator will remove less than 2 liters. 5 or more liters will come out if you remove the thermostat, water pump, or turbo coolant hose. You need a full flush to be sure.

If you drain and turn the engine on, when the car reaches the tempearure the thermostat will open and the rest of the fluid will come out. then you fill with water and repeat the process a couple of times.


----------



## 8rings (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (DubTales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTales* »_
Mixing Dex-Cool with Prestone (let's call it non-Dex-Cool to cover Peak & other of the same type) will result in gelification. Gelified coolant looks like brown tapioca pudding. It does not flow well & clogs things. 

Yup.
Anything you buy at Auto Zone, Advance or any other auto parts store you can disregard for your Audi, BMW, or Benz. When they say ALL they mean all Fords and Chevys.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re:*

noted.... 2 bottles of G12 50/50 with distilled water


----------

